# Yellow Pleco found dead :(



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

After 2 months of owning my yellow pleco... he just died. I believe he was an L144...he was bright yellow and was about 1.5-2 inches long. He seemed fine and all of a sudden.. he was found dead with red spots all over his body. What disease is this? should i treat the rest of the tank incase my other fishies get sick?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Do a water parameter check. Use a water testing kit.


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

I actually don't have a test kit. But a few days ago, i went to Island Pets and they said my water is all good. They said my nitrate was slightly high but nothing to worry about.

Any idea what disease would cause my yellow pleco to have yellow spots all over his body before he died ?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that they are expensive, but it is really good to have your own water test kit. I fought it for the first little while but finally bought one because I was having so many problems. A picture is usually good to help determine the problem, there are just too many things that could be the problem, such as external parasites. Did the pleco have the spots before he died or did you find him that way? Maybe the other fishies in your tank where nipping at him.

I'm not an expert at all, only been keeping fish for a year myself. Had all kinds of troubles in the beginning, but now that it's mellowed and stable, i enjoy my fish alot more


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

I'll purchase a test kit in the near future. 

Well the night before the pleco died... he seemed fine.. no spots whatsoever. When i found him dead... there were red spots all over his body... when i removed him.. his body seemed pretty solid..

In my fluval 12 gallon.. i had 2 plecos, 3 panda corys, 1 betta fish.... 
(well now i have one pleco left.... he seems pretty healthy to me...)


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. most stores only test nitrite and ph. you need to check ammonia. Cheers


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm no expert but do you have pics of the pleco after he died?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I always do a 40 percent water change if there is a dead fish found. You just never know what's swimming around in your water after something has died. Do you have a uv?


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately i totally forgot to take pictures.. 

Is this common ?? to do a 40% change every single time i find a dead fish ??


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, water quality is one of the biggest contributers of fish disease, either the amonia or nitrite causing the damage or poor conditions causing stress therefor weakening the fish making them more suseptable to disease. ( i learned this the hard way myself ) Sometimes it's so hard to determine the problem, so the first and easiest solution is a large water change and keeping up on testing to confirm it is not water conditions.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Best to invest your money on a test kit. First thing to rule out should be the condition of your water. Then disease, food, tankmates, etc...


----------

